# vertical limit bilko?



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)

i bought these pants from action village... great pants for the $$$. I wore these the other weekend for pre-season riding and they help up great. Very soft and keep out all the wind. The only thing I will note is there is NO VENTILATION ZIPPERS. This was fine for me because it was only 40deg F. at the top of the mountain. Buy them if u dont have the cash....

*i copied and pasted that into a amazon review cuz i didnt wanna re-type it =')


----------

